# tegu shedding process



## yulyani (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello friends,

my tegu gogon has been in the process of shedding. But this time the part of his tail is not completely sloughing in one piece. It is the point until about 15 cm length. The ventral part is done, but the dorsal part is still very attached to the skin. It is already about 3 month period. I am a bit worry because last time he lost his 30 inch of the tail because of the retained shedding. I have tried to do the soaking, and apply vaseline for dry skin, and also the baby oil but it won't work. Any input from you....? He is about 8 years old....many thanks


----------



## m3s4 (Jun 12, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend Vaseline. 

However, I would recommend (2) products that work and a member recently posted his success while using one on his Red Tegu. 

The first is Coconut oil. Links can be found everywhere regarding how good this product is for skin - including the skin of our reptiles. It will help your tegus stubborn shed. 

The second is vitamin a&d ointment. Again, links abound all over the net where you can learn about it's properties. This is a great product for extremely sticky sheds. The vitamins coupled with the ointment, sink into the skin to make it much more supple and easily managed. 

When used together you can expect to see successful sheds when nothing else is working. You may need to use tweezers on some of the stuck shed after applying the oils, but that's just what has to be done. 

Good luck!


----------



## yulyani (Jun 12, 2012)

m3s4 said:


> I wouldn't recommend Vaseline.
> 
> However, I would recommend (2) products that work and a member recently posted his success while using one on his Red Tegu.
> 
> ...



thank you. I appreciate your answers. The vitamin A and D, is it like the lavertran zalf? Because I don't know the brand of it....or is it the the Cod Liver oil capsuls we can add to lavertran zalf?

About the coconut oil, is it the usual oil for cooking, like to make a fried chicken? And we should mix the coconut oil with the A+D cream?

many thanks


----------



## fisheric (Jun 14, 2012)

my 1 year old just got over a tail shedding problem. two layers had stuck together. I found lubriderm lotion worked the best. the other ointments never absorbed correctly. i would get him out the next day and he was still greasy from it.


----------



## m3s4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Straight coconut oil for cooking - yes - 100% pure oil. You don't want to mix the oil and the ointment. 

Apply the oil and let your tegus skin absorb it. Try this 2x daily for a few days and see how it goes.

If the oil is having little to no effect, try the ointment - very light applications as only so much can be absorbed. 

Judging by your specific problem, it sounds like you will more then likely need to administer one or the other (or both) AND try to remove some the skin physically with small tongs.

Good luck!


----------

